# X-amp vs Acurus 200x3



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Question for you folks out there,

I'm on the waiting list for 3 refurbished X-amps that are supposed to sell for 150 each. I have the opportunity to pick up an Acurus 200x3 from someone local (EJD from av123forum) for around 350. 

From the reviews I've read, the Acurus is a solid amp, albiet probably 10 years old. I'm just wondering if the X-amps are going to be significantly beter than the acurus. 

On the one hand, the X-amp, being a class D amp should sound pretty good, and it seemed like for folks that had working, non-humming models, this was the case. On the other hand, the Acurus was a $1200 in its day brand new, so it should be a solid little amp as well, and I've read that while it's rated 200 watts into 3 channels, it really tests out closer to 350 per channel, giving it lots of head room. 

What does everyone think?


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the Acurus A200x3, ver II, for about 2 years now, got it from eBay for $440, very happy with it to date.

Back in December Shadowlight held a mini GTG to demo Danny's NEO2x, and as part of that we played with the Acurus and Xamps Shadowlight had, here's what I wrote at the time;

"I did learn one thing here, I was not all that keen on the sound of the digital amp vs. Deepak's Acurus. But, being an Acurus owner myself, my ears may just be accustomed to that sound. Still, I thought the digital amp was 'sterile' sounding, I didn't care for it at all."

Again, note the disclaimer, I own the Acurus, so may be prejudiced towards its sound, but there was no doubt I preferred it over the digital amp. ymmv tho........


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I had the original version x-amp and frankly it is nothing to write home about. To the best of my knowledge the only people that were impressed were those that were comparing it to a receiver. The Virtue Two from virtue audio knocks the socks off the x-amp even with substantially less power. Here is a comparison of the x-amp to some high quality (much more expensive) external amps:
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=40369


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Funny, I remember reading that writeup, but forgot you guys compared it to the Acurus. I'm not a big fan of bright sounding anything, and I have the 1k's as well, so I think I'll go with the Acurus for now. Thanks for helping me make up my mind. 

I think the Acurus will be a big upgrade over the amps inside the Marantz 7002 that is currently driving the 1k's and bigfoot. 

As always, you guys are great.


----------



## mlbrand (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like you've already made up your mind, but I concur that the Acurus 200x3 is a very nice amp for the price. I used one for several years, before I sold it and started getting into seven channel Sunfire amps. The Acurus was my first venture into separate amplification, and it definitely woke up my speakers!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm one of those that did the x-amp/Parasound/Odyssey comparison. I don't see where you say what speakers you're intending to use the amp with - I do think that's somewhat relavent. For example, IMHO the x-amps made a better pairing with Rockets than it did with Ref1s (which we used for the critical listening). 

In any case, I certainly don't think you can go wrong with the Acurus. You may want to ask around about how hard it was used and how long caps last. And just to ask you a couple of questions that are still part of my thought process in this area - how many channels do you want to ultimately amp, and how much room are you willing to give over to it?

In any case, have fun!

[edit] - just saw the later post listing RS1Ks and BF along with the AVR. Still will say to try the Acurus. If you're not the tweaky type, you'll be way happy and settled. If you're the kind who just has to try everything, you could get two of the x-amps for surrounds and do a comparison.  [/edit]


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, I'm the tweaky type for sure. I'll still may pick up the X-amps to do a comparison down the road. I have lots of space for amps, and such. Ideally, I'd like to have all the channels on external amplification, so I my next receiver upgrade is just a pre-amp. But that'll be a while, so I have lots of time.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

If you are going to do comparisons get the new version of the x-amp (which I haven't heard), the first run were really alpha units and they are all hissers, just depends on the sensitivity of your speakers as to how much they hiss. Eric, how was the hissing on the Rockets? I know Jethro had one and liked the sound but couldn't but up with the hissing on the Bigfoot.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> If you are going to do comparisons get the new version of the x-amp (which I haven't heard), the first run were really alpha units and they are all hissers, just depends on the sensitivity of your speakers as to how much they hiss. Eric, how was the hissing on the Rockets? I know Jethro had one and liked the sound but couldn't but up with the hissing on the Bigfoot.


I think the deal he's speaking of is on the returned units. I couldn't figger out from the earlier notes how much refurb they were going to do on these in the discount deal.

I also didn't like the amount of hiss on either the Rockets or the Refs - twas better on the Rockets, but I could still hear it. I admit to not doing enough to trace down how much of that was due to the amp itself, and how much was the high level of amplification bringing up the noise floor from earlier in my "cheap mid-fi" electronic chain. 

The experience does have me spending time trying to learn more about the sources of noise in an audio system. Since then, I've picked Room Eq Wizard (REW) (for it's stated purpose, but it can also serve as a measurement tool here); as well as a troubleshooting kit for unbalanced cables (from Jensen) and a calibrated mic for REW , neither of which I've had time to play with. And I really want to put together a circuit for hooking speaker cables back into REW input to make myself a cheap spectrum analyzer. Give me another 3years or so and maybe I'll understand enough about this to speak knowledgably.

enjoy,


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

dguarnaccia said:


> Oh, I'm the tweaky type for sure. I'll still may pick up the X-amps to do a comparison down the road. I have lots of space for amps, and such. Ideally, I'd like to have all the channels on external amplification, so I my next receiver upgrade is just a pre-amp. But that'll be a while, so I have lots of time.


Same as for me. I want to convert to all-external amplification in order to pick up either the upcoming Outlaw or the Integra/Onkyo - I've been holding on to my early-gen DD/DTS receiver and need to come into the HD and HDMI generation. So I'm also looking fwd to the Oppo Blu-Ray for the front end.

enjoy!


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Eric D said:


> I think the deal he's speaking of is on the returned units. I couldn't figger out from the earlier notes how much refurb they were going to do on these in the discount deal.


I couldn't either. I am just recommending not going with the returned units. I just don't think they are up to snuff and it isn't fair to Doug to compare those units considering they are not what he designed. :tanks alot:


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I picked up the Acurus today, and got it all dialed in, and let me just say Holy Jumpin up and down Martha. Once the Acurus was all warmed up, it sure did make a difference. 

From the little bit of listening I've done, I've gained some addition definition in the midbass, and for very dynamic movie scenes (think opening scene in master and commander) if really opened up the detail even with so much going on. 

I also fired up a new Nora Jones DVD of her New Orleans concert, and man, the bass notes and drums from some of those songs just thump you in the chest. 

Lovin it! Thanks again for everyone's thoughts and advice. Best 350 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

dguarnaccia said:


> Well, I picked up the Acurus today, and got it all dialed in, and let me just say Holy Jumpin up and down Martha. Once the Acurus was all warmed up, it sure did make a difference.
> 
> From the little bit of listening I've done, I've gained some addition definition in the midbass, and for very dynamic movie scenes (think opening scene in master and commander) if really opened up the detail even with so much going on.
> 
> ...


:killer: I still remember first putting a good external amp (my Odyssey) on a pair of 750s quite a while back now, so :toast:

enjoy!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Eric D said:


> :killer: I still remember first putting a good external amp (my Odyssey) on a pair of 750s quite a while back now, so :toast:
> 
> enjoy!


WERD! Very cool! I've considered the exact same thing. Are you still going to pick up the X-Amps? I've got a three-pack coming and am really looking forward to the comparison :applause:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> WERD! Very cool! I've considered the exact same thing. Are you still going to pick up the X-Amps? I've got a three-pack coming and am really looking forward to the comparison :applause:


Yes, I am. 

..[bunch of stuff edited out because there are those who'd take it out of context and start another bitch-fest]... 

I am trying to get edumacated [sic] on a couple of issues before the next ones show up. Which reminds me... :no clue:

Anyway, back to dguarnaccia's thread: Forgot to say that the affect of a good high power amp on the woofer array carried over when I moved from the 750s to the 1000s (should be true for the 850s for thems that got 'em).

And Scott, when you said "exact same thing," what did you mean? I forgot what you currently use with yours?

take care,


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Eric D said:


> Yes, I am.
> 
> ..[bunch of stuff edited out because there are those who'd take it out of context and start another bitch-fest]...
> 
> ...


I have considered getting that Acurus over the X-Amps. The Acurus has more power and has a very good reputation as well as being very cool looking which is why I've considered it. I want to hear the X-Amps on my system, though, and am just waiting on the new shipment to get mine delivered out. I've got Mini's/X-Voce for my front end btw


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a bit late here, but IMO you're better off with the Acurus. I've never heard any x-amp, and while I feel that av123 makes good products, I'm just not convinced of the sq on budget class D yet. I guess the ICE models are supposed to be good, but they are hardly budget.

There a lot of good 'ol heavy-*** SS amps out there many years old that still sound good. While hardly top of the line during it's time, my 30 year old McIntosh still satisfies....


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

skeeter99 said:


> I have considered getting that Acurus over the X-Amps. The Acurus has more power and has a very good reputation as well as being very cool looking which is why I've considered it. I want to hear the X-Amps on my system, though, and am just waiting on the new shipment to get mine delivered out. I've got Mini's/X-Voce for my front end btw


You and Bryant (se-riously) will certainly want to compare notes when the new set come out. 

We're also looking for a time to get my Odyssey over to Nikhil's to try it on his minis. It didn't do too badly on the LS-6s, but I'm in agreement that if I was running those behemoths, I'd go to dual monos or true monos.

The little class-Ds vs. the bigger class A/** trade sure reminds me of the little turbo vs. cubic inch argument for cars.

enjoy!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> I'm a bit late here, but IMO you're better off with the Acurus. I've never heard any x-amp, and while I feel that av123 makes good products, I'm just not convinced of the sq on budget class D yet. I guess the ICE models are supposed to be good, but they are hardly budget.
> 
> There a lot of good 'ol heavy-*** SS amps out there many years old that still sound good. While hardly top of the line during it's time, my 30 year old McIntosh still satisfies....


werd for the old heavy SS amps. But I've got to say I got a chance to hear a pair NuForce monos on LS-6s that might get you thinking.


:good:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Eric D said:


> werd for the old heavy SS amps. But I've got to say I got a chance to hear a pair NuForce monos on LS-6s that might get you thinking.
> 
> 
> :good:



I've unfortunately not been out much for a while to listen and further my experiences with new equipment. I know that there have been HUGE advances in class D, and it seems to be where a lot of time is being spent on newer amp topologies. I just think that with a detailed speaker, in a quiet room, and a good pre....the sq on the class D's I've heard is nothing to write home about. Sure, they've got power, but sounded 2D instead of 3D if that makes sense....

I'm curious about the Rotel class D ICE stuff.....


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I read a funny article a while back that talked about paying by the pound for the really good SS amps. If that's still the way to go, I got a really good price per sound outa that Acurus, cause that sucker is heavy!


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dguarnaccia said:


> I read a funny article a while back that talked about paying by the pound for the really good SS amps. If that's still the way to go, I got a really good price per sound outa that Acurus, cause that sucker is heavy!


The weight is one of the first things I look at in most electronics. It's indicative of how robust the power supply is. Obviously not the most important spec, but one I look at.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> I've unfortunately not been out much for a while to listen and further my experiences with new equipment...


Me too neither. I also admit that I'm wanting to just settle in with good amps, and get on to worrying about processing, formats, Audyssey vs. Trinnov, LCD vs. plasma (or laser rear projection????), streaming and digital storage formats (audio, and perhaps coming up, video!). And just wait for my "tweaker" thread!

Oh, and did I remember to say "keep it all simple!". :nervous: 

At least let me make the amplifier decision simple! :crying:

enjoy!


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Eric D said:


> Me too neither. I also admit that I'm wanting to just settle in with good amps, and get on to worrying about processing, formats, Audyssey vs. Trinnov, LCD vs. plasma (or laser rear projection????), streaming and digital storage formats (audio, and perhaps coming up, video!). And just wait for my "tweaker" thread!
> 
> Oh, and did I remember to say "keep it all simple!". :nervous:
> 
> ...



IMO amps are pretty simple....unless you go toobs :nervous:

I like tubes, but couldn't afford to get the watts I wanted, so I just went with a tubed pre.

I made the mistake of watching a movie on my laptop the other night plugged into my 2 channel system.....got me wanting to throw a screen up, lol


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Disclaimer, everyone's taste and system synergy is differen but the Virtue Two and the Strata Mini is an absolutely killer combination. I like the tripath sound so much that I am going completely tripath and plan on building some amps from 41hz.


Jason said:


> I've unfortunately not been out much for a while to listen and further my experiences with new equipment. I know that there have been HUGE advances in class D, and it seems to be where a lot of time is being spent on newer amp topologies. I just think that with a detailed speaker, in a quiet room, and a good pre....the sq on the class D's I've heard is nothing to write home about. Sure, they've got power, but sounded 2D instead of 3D if that makes sense....
> 
> I'm curious about the Rotel class D ICE stuff.....


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> Disclaimer, everyone's taste and system synergy is differen but the Virtue Two and the Strata Mini is an absolutely killer combination. I like the tripath sound so much that I am going completely tripath and plan on building some amps from 41hz.


Don't know a **** thing about T-amps. I know there's lots of guys tinkering with them tho...


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> Don't know a **** thing about T-amps. I know there's lots of guys tinkering with them tho...


From what I have read the best of the class D are absolutely killer.
The Channel Island monoblocks use Hypex technology which I haven't heard but has excellent reviews (I have their external DAC which I love).

Two of the commercial class D options:
http://www.ciaudio.com/
http://www.virtueaudio.com/

The DIY options:
https://www.hypexshop.com/
http://www.41hz.com/

My short review of the Virtue Two:
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=39970


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> From what I have read the best of the class D are absolutely killer.
> The Channel Island monoblocks use Hypex technology which I haven't heard but has excellent reviews (I have their external DAC which I love).


and I don't doubt that. But the CIA mono's are in a little different price category than an x-amp.

I still really want to try that CIA dac...largely due to your and a couple other folk's recommendation. But, now I've been reading about modifying the Behringer DCX2496. It would also serve MANY, MANY other purposes in my rig. Interesting stuff about this guy in the VMPS circle.


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

etcarroll said:


> I have the Acurus A200x3, ver II, for about 2 years now, got it from eBay for $440, very happy with it to date.
> 
> Back in December Shadowlight held a mini GTG to demo Danny's NEO2x, and as part of that we played with the Acurus and Xamps Shadowlight had, here's what I wrote at the time;
> 
> ...


At the same GTG, I did like Acurus/Ref1 combo better than Ref1/X-Amp combo. 

In my listening at home, I have only paired X-amps with Rockets, which was my plan any way. 
I don't have expensive gear/system, but I didn't hear much noise (hum) in my system (SB3->P-3A->Denon AVR 987->X-amps->Rockets). 
The same is true for (SB3->DacMan(pre-production)->Denon AVR 987->X-amps->Rockets)
The slight hum was only audible when I go within 12-15" of the speakers, not from listening position.

IMO, rockets are better match for x-amps than Refs.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

bp2007 said:


> IMO, rockets are better match for x-amps than Refs.


Now is that because of the more "forward" presentation of the X-Amps making the REF's just that much more forward and in essence bringing more resolution to the Rockets or something else?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

If I were a betting man, it was due to high frequency switching noises that were only resolved better on the Ref's.


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

skeeter99 said:


> Now is that because of the more "forward" presentation of the X-Amps making the REF's just that much more forward and in essence bringing more resolution to the Rockets or something else?


I think so. 

For some reason, I never preferred Rocket/Acurus combo. Rockets being a little on warmer side that might be the reason (at least to my ears).


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> If I were a betting man, it was due to high frequency switching noises that were only resolved better on the Ref's.


I am not so sure of that, but just for fun, I will hook up Ref1s to X-amps again (in my room) in one of these days and see what I find out. 

Right now they are not willing to leave the company of SP3.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

bp2007 said:


> I am not so sure of that, but just for fun, I will hook up Ref1s to X-amps again (in my room) in one of these days and see what I find out.
> 
> Right now they are not willing to leave the company of SP3.


I'm not sure of that either FWIW.....just my prejudices against class D from the _past_. But I used to have an SP3/Ref1 combo. Although very limited in bass response, when the monitors were pulled out into the room that combo was really nice.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> and I don't doubt that. But the CIA mono's are in a little different price category than an x-amp.


Yes, but the Virtue is in the same price category.
All I am saying is don't judge class D amps based on the original x-amp. I have tried to be diplomatic about them, but the original x-amp just plain sucks. There I said it. :stirthepot:


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> But I used to have an SP3/Ref1 combo. Although very limited in bass response, when the monitors were pulled out into the room that combo was really nice.


I just received a b-stock SP3, so I am not much experienced with Ref1/SP3 combo yet. My first venture into Tubes, so have a lot to learn. Just one baby step for now.  

Liking this combo so far.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Jason said:


> The weight is one of the first things I look at in most electronics. It's indicative of how robust the power supply is. Obviously not the most important spec, but one I look at.


That's probably not a very good indicator at all, but a lot of people seem to go by that rule of thumb.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> Yes, but the Virtue is in the same price category.
> All I am saying is don't judge class D amps based on the original x-amp. I have tried to be diplomatic about them, but the original x-amp just plain sucks. There I said it. :stirthepot:


Oh, I'm sure my biases are wrong....at least in today's world. It's been a couple of years since I've heard a class D driving mains....so take my observations with a huge chunk of salt. 

Like I said earlier....I need to go out and listen to some new stuff. For instance, I was over in the VMPS forum at audio circle today....couldn't believe the stuff I was reading about the magic of a modded Behringer DCX2496....


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dweekie said:


> That's probably not a very good indicator at all, but a lot of people seem to go by that rule of thumb.


Wouldn't a higher weight be indicative of a robust power supply? Not talking about class D, but A and A/B....

Please explain why that's not a good indicator....you are one of those guys I pay particular close attention to what you say (meant as a compliment):huge:


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I guess I am in the minority.

I demoed the X-Amps with Sonicap modified X-LS Classics at snock's. Used my Pass Labs Aleph P preamp and an XCD-88. Sounded very good to me there as they do here.

I am on the list for the lower gain version of the X-Amps to better match my Dodd battery preamp.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> Wouldn't a higher weight be indicative of a robust power supply? Not talking about class D, but A and A/B....
> 
> Please explain why that's not a good indicator....you are one of those guys I pay particular close attention to what you say (meant as a compliment):huge:


Switching power supplies are lightweight and can be of very high quality. With a linear power supply the bigger the transformer the heavier the weight. So yes, good linear supplies are heavy.


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

HAL said:


> Well I guess I am in the minority.
> 
> I demoed the X-Amps with Sonicap modified X-LS Classics at snock's. Used my Pass Labs Aleph P preamp and an XCD-88. Sounded very good to me there as they do here.
> 
> I am on the list for the lower gain version of the X-Amps to better match my Dodd battery preamp.


You definitely are not alone.  I like them too, but just not with Ref1s for some reason. I did post briefly about this on av123forum. 
IMO, they are a very good match with rockets. All my listening was done (in my room) with SB3-> P-3A-> Denon AVR 987 -> X-amps -> RS450s in 2-ch.

I never tried them with Ref1s or RS850s or ELT525s in my room, so can't say much. I don't have access to any other speaker at home (other than the ones I listed here).

I too am on the list for 2nd gen (lower gain) x-amps.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> I have the Acurus A200x3, ver II, for about 2 years now, got it from eBay for $440, very happy with it to date.
> 
> Back in December Shadowlight held a mini GTG to demo Danny's NEO2x, and as part of that we played with the Acurus and Xamps Shadowlight had, here's what I wrote at the time;
> 
> ...


:Offtopic: Sorry. How were the NEO2x ?


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

The NEO2X that I built are wonderful! Very nice dynamics and very integrated sound. I heard the original pair Danny built in May 2008. Knew I had to build a pair after that demo.

I think of them as X-LS Ninja Master's on steroids.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

HAL said:


> The NEO2X that I built are wonderful! Very nice dynamics and very integrated sound. I heard the original pair Danny built in May 2008. Knew I had to build a pair after that demo.
> 
> I think of them as X-LS Ninja Master's on steroids.


Really? I have x-ls encores and have been wondering if the NEO2x would be a worthy upgrade. Did you do the kit with all the extra goodies or the basic kit?


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I think HAL summed it up nicely.

I've been alternating my X-LS Classics and RS250MKIIs in my home office, but the space isn't big enough to get them away from the wall, needed as they're both rear ported.

I'm debating getting the NEO2X kit, sealed, and seeing if a local woodworker shop will build the cabinets for me.

So I guess that means I liked the NEOs.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

django1 said:


> Really? I have x-ls encores and have been wondering if the NEO2x would be a worthy upgrade. Did you do the kit with all the extra goodies or the basic kit?


It is a bit complicated as I already had some of the parts, but basically Danny's NEO2X kit with the Sonicaps, Mills Resistors, Erse and Alphacore inductors. Bought the Cherry veneered cabinets from Parts Express and precut unfinished baffles from EARGASM on AudioCircle. 

Have them running with the AV123 ELT PBS bass stands to add the lower octaves. This is how I heard them with on the original demo and what I have setup now.

Plan is to add dual open baffle servo subs to replace the ELT PBS once the cabinets are done.


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

**** HAL - dual subs???

That's a lot of bass, what size room will you have them in with the NEO2X?

I'm using my BF UL10, it sounds great in my office, and would continue to use it if I went the NEO2X route, but it's 12x12x10.



HAL said:


> It is a bit complicated as I already had some of the parts, but basically Danny's NEO2X kit with the Sonicaps, Mills Resistors, Erse and Alphacore inductors. Bought the Cherry veneered cabinets from Parts Express and precut unfinished baffles from EARGASM on AudioCircle.
> 
> Have them running with the AV123 ELT PBS bass stands to add the lower octaves. This is how I heard them with on the original demo and what I have setup now.
> 
> Plan is to add dual open baffle servo subs to replace the ELT PBS once the cabinets are done.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

etcarroll said:


> I'm debating getting the NEO2X kit, sealed, and seeing if a local woodworker shop will build the cabinets for me.


Eargasm (Eric) on audio circle can make you anything from flat packs to finshed speakers. I had elemental designs make my av-1rs boxes in bare mdf and they are very reasonable.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

etcarroll said:


> **** HAL - dual subs???
> 
> That's a lot of bass, what size room will you have them in with the NEO2X?
> 
> I'm using my BF UL10, it sounds great in my office, and would continue to use it if I went the NEO2X route, but it's 12x12x10.


The room is 10'hx16'wx25'l. 

You need clean effortless bass to go with the sound of the NEO2X's. I think the two open baffle dual 12" servo subs should do that well. The idea is really very similar to the ELT PBS, just going into the lower octaves.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

HAL said:


> The room is 10'hx16'wx25'l.
> 
> You need clean effortless bass to go with the sound of the NEO2X's. I think the two open baffle dual 12" servo subs should do that well. The idea is really very similar to the ELT PBS, just going into the lower octaves.


+1

I plan on building Danny's N3 (neo 3 - think neo 2 but with 5 1/4" drivers in MTM) sealed with 12" servo subs built into the cabinets. It's not just overkill subwoofage, because with that sealed enclosure I can cross over from the sealed n3 to the servo subs at like 100hz and then cross the whole shebang over to my MFW-15 all the way down at 40hz. Plus when I listen to 2 channel I can go pure 2 channel with stereo subs and no crossover and the servo subs should still carry me down to 20hz. (according to Danny)


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

woofersus said:


> +1
> Plus when I listen to 2 channel I can go pure 2 channel with stereo subs and no crossover and the servo subs should still carry me down to 20hz. (according to Danny)


Supposed to be flat to 20hz, -3 is in the teens. I would try setting the mains to full range and set the MFW-15 to LFE only (or I guess that would be LFE + redirected bass from center/surrounds).


----------

